# نور للعالم ...!!!!



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*"انتم نور العالم.لاتخفى مدينة على جبل ولا يوقد سراج ويوضع تحت المكيال ولكن على مكان مرتفع حتى يضيء لجميع الذين هم في البيت"(متى 5:14,15 ) .​*
*نعم الانسان المسيحى الحقيقى هو نور للعالم
 ويجب ان يكون مناره للاخرين .. وان يكون قدوه فى جميع تصرفاته وقراراته
فلا يصمت  عن الشهادة للرب عندما يلزم الكلام .. عليه ان ينطق بالحق دائما فلا يكذب ولا ينافق ولا يفضل مصالحه الشخصيه عن المصالح العامه .
 على المسيحى الا ينكر النور الذي هو فيه وان يعكس هذا النور فى حياته فانكار هذا النور يعنى  انكاره للرب يسوع المسيح .
 والخطيئه تعمل على اطفاء هذا النور فيجب على المؤمن دائما اعلان العصيان عليها ومحاربتها حتى لا ينطفىء نور المسيح بداخله ويفقد أهم ما يميزه عن اهل هذا العالم .
   على المسيحي أن يشهد للأخرين مصدر نوره بالبشارة بالخبر السار ويقول الرسول بولس "الويل لي ان لم ابشّر" فعلينا أن نكون منارا للآخرين وللعالم كله.وان نكون نورا من أجل الله .
".....ويضيء العقلاء كضياء الأفلاك في السماء,والذين هدوا كثيرا من الناس الى الحق يضيئون كالكواكب الى الدهر والأبد"(دانيال 12:3 ) .
نعم استفق ايّها الأنسان وانظر وجه يسوع الطفل المستلقي في المذود لينير وجهك ،
قم ايّها المسترخي من مستنقع الموت لتتمتع باشراق نور المسيح ،
لماذا ترى ولا تبصر ؟ لماذا تسمع ولا تفهم ؟ لماذا تقسّي قلبك ليصبح مثل الحجر؟
المسيح يقول لك"من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلام بل يكون له نور الحياة ...أنا نور العالم,مادُمت في العالم)(يوحنا 8:23 ) .*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نعم استفق ايّها الأنسان وانظر وجه يسوع الطفل المستلقي في المذود لينير وجهك ،
قم ايّها المسترخي من مستنقع الموت لتتمتع باشراق نور المسيح ،
لماذا ترى ولا تبصر ؟ لماذا تسمع ولا تفهم ؟ لماذا تقسّي قلبك ليصبح مثل الحجر؟

انما السيد الرب ليس مثلنا
 هو مفرط الرقة ويسامحنا
فلنستفق سريعاً قبل فوات الاوان
كلمات جوهرية يا دونا
شكراً 
وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة..

*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

على المسيحي أن يشهد للأخرين مصدر نوره بالبشارة بالخبر السار ويقول الرسول بولس "الويل لي ان لم ابشّر" فعلينا أن نكون منارا للآخرين وللعالم كله.وان نكون نورا من أجل الله .
".....ويضيء العقلاء كضياء الأفلاك في السماء,والذين هدوا كثيرا من الناس الى الحق يضيئون كالكواكب الى الدهر والأبد"(دانيال 12:3 ) 
.

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً أختى الحبيبة دونا نبيل على هذا الوضوع الهام الذى سنتحاسب عليه 
++ فنعم ، يجب أن نقوم بدورنا ، يجب أن تكون تصرفاتنا نور وشهادة للرب
++ والإنجيل حدد الوسيلة التى بها ننجح فى القيام بدورنا هذا (( لئلا : " نيجى نكحلها نعميها "  )) ، فقال :-
[ إن طهَّر أحد نفسه من هذه ( أى الخطايا ) يكون إناءً للكرامة  ، مقدساً نافعاً للسيد ، مستعد لكل عمل صالح ] 2تى2: 21 
++ إذن ، أبدأ بنفسى ، لئلا أكون عثرة بدلاً من بركة .
+++  ولكن لا أتكاسل فى بدايتى بنفسى ، لئلا يضيع العمر باطلاً ، ويحاسبى الذى ليس عنده محاباة ، على تقصيرى فى حق نفسى ، وعلى تقصيرى فى تنفيذ الدور الواجب علىَّ ، كنور للآخرين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*

".....ويضيء العقلاء كضياء الأفلاك في السماء,والذين هدوا كثيرا من الناس الى الحق يضيئون كالكواكب الى الدهر والأبد"(دانيال 12:3 ) .

ميرسى دونا للموضوع الجميل
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *نعم استفق ايّها الأنسان وانظر وجه يسوع الطفل المستلقي في المذود لينير وجهك ،
> قم ايّها المسترخي من مستنقع الموت لتتمتع باشراق نور المسيح ،
> لماذا ترى ولا تبصر ؟ لماذا تسمع ولا تفهم ؟ لماذا تقسّي قلبك ليصبح مثل الحجر؟
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كليمووو على المرور الغالى
وانت طيب
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> على المسيحي أن يشهد للأخرين مصدر نوره بالبشارة بالخبر السار ويقول الرسول بولس "الويل لي ان لم ابشّر" فعلينا أن نكون منارا للآخرين وللعالم كله.وان نكون نورا من أجل الله .
> ".....ويضيء العقلاء كضياء الأفلاك في السماء,والذين هدوا كثيرا من الناس الى الحق يضيئون كالكواكب الى الدهر والأبد"(دانيال 12:3 )
> .
> 
> ...



*مرورك هو الاجمل استاذى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شكراً أختى الحبيبة دونا نبيل على هذا الوضوع الهام الذى سنتحاسب عليه
> ++ فنعم ، يجب أن نقوم بدورنا ، يجب أن تكون تصرفاتنا نور وشهادة للرب
> ++ والإنجيل حدد الوسيلة التى بها ننجح فى القيام بدورنا هذا (( لئلا : " نيجى نكحلها نعميها "  )) ، فقال :-
> [ إن طهَّر أحد نفسه من هذه ( أى الخطايا ) يكون إناءً للكرامة  ، مقدساً نافعاً للسيد ، مستعد لكل عمل صالح ] 2تى2: 21
> ...



*مرور غالى استاذنا الحبيب
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> ".....ويضيء العقلاء كضياء الأفلاك في السماء,والذين هدوا كثيرا من الناس الى الحق يضيئون كالكواكب الى الدهر والأبد"(دانيال 12:3 ) .
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص على المشاركه
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

*حبيبي يا يسوع يا نوري وخلاصي 

رووووعة يا دونا 
تسلم ايديكي يا قمر
نور المسيح ينور حياتك  ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع يا دونا 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## نانا3 (24 مارس 2011)

انتم نور العالم انتم ملح الارض ان فسد الملح فمبماذا يملح


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حبيبي يا يسوع يا نوري وخلاصي
> 
> رووووعة يا دونا
> تسلم ايديكي يا قمر
> نور المسيح ينور حياتك  ​*



*ميرررسى يا قمررر
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع يا دونا
> ربنا يعوضك ​



*ميررسى يا كوكو ع المرور الغالى
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

نانا3 قال:


> انتم نور العالم انتم ملح الارض ان فسد الملح فمبماذا يملح



*شكراااا للمرور المميز​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (11 مايو 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


----------

